# Mobile car detailing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

my name is kyle as most of you know but for those of you who do not i am very experienced at detailing cars and bikes etcc... 

car, truck, and/or, SUV - $35.00

boat - $45.00

military persons and/or retired vet get discounts

and right now all PFF members get $5.00 off if they referral someone and the person they referral get their discount!!!!!!!!!!!

call kyle at 850-549-7507


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Car Detailing*

I highly reccomend this young man for his willingness to work,Its refreshing to see ,in these days when everyone wants something for nothing. He does a good job and at very reasonable prices.
Thanks Kyle for a job well done.....Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

thnak you mac it was a pleasure meeting you hope to see you again.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

come on everyone i know somebody has a car they want done dont wait anymore call me!!!!!!!! thanks!!!


----------

